# Still having electrical problems...



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

My instrument cluster fuse blew again tonight on a small 5 mile trip.

On the way back, I had another issue that I've seen before. I started the car, turned on the lights, and my cigarette lighter voltmeter was at 11.99 V !

I turned off the lights, it stayed in the low 12's. My instrument cluster fuse had already blown so I didn't expect the tach or turn signals to work, but this voltage thing surprised me. After about 7-8 seconds, the voltage jumped up to its usual over 14 V and stayed there. I've seen this once before where the voltage was lower and then jumped up after 5-10 seconds. Any ideas on why this might happen? Does this sound like the voltage regulator in the alternator ?

Is it possible that the voltage regulator could lead to my popped instrument cluster fuse?

I didn't see what the maximum fast voltage was the other day, I was only testing current on the circuit that keeps popping. If I was having a voltage spike from a bad regulator though, would it cause this type of fuse popping event?

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

It could be related but most likely the brushes are just getting worn in the alternator.


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi NissanPartsDept,

I appreciate your responses! Thanks for taking the time.

I've replaced the alternator on this Stanza at least 3 or 4 times. I guess the rebuilds just aren't that great...

Thanks,

Alan


----------



## alank2 (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi,

That fuse is connected to the alternator so I am going to hope that the alternator problem is also causing the popped fuse. I ordered a replacement alternator from a company that offers a lifetime warranty so hopefully it will be the last one I need to order! I also hope it solves me fuse popping problem too.

Thanks,

Alan


----------

